# CPT code for Incision of scar at vaginal introitus



## bridgettemartin (Feb 21, 2018)

I am looking for a CPT code for an incision of scar tissue at the vaginal introitus.  There was no excision, so no pathology.  Physician made a vertical incision in the scar tissue from the vaginal introitus through the mid perineal body.  He then sutured horizontally to secure the widening of the introitus.  Done under local.  Pt is not a current OB patient.  Provider selected 12001.  
I don't really find an appropriate code, but a repair code just doesn't seem right either.  KnowledgeSource has a consumer description for 56441 as 'Removal of external female genital scar tissue', but it describes lysis of labial adhesions.

Thanks!


----------

